# Virginia bowhunting on Sunday (private land only) HB1456!!!!



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?081+ful+HB1456

*Details....*

history | hilite | pdf
088841654

HOUSE BILL NO. 1456 
Offered January 15, 2008 
A BILL to amend and reenact § 29.1-521 of the Code of Virginia, relating to hunting with a bow and arrow or crossbow on private lands on Sunday. 
----------
Patron-- Nichols 
----------
Committee Referral Pending 
----------
Be it enacted by the General Assembly of Virginia:

1. That § 29.1-521 of the Code of Virginia is amended and reenacted as follows:

§ 29.1-521. Unlawful to hunt, trap, possess, sell or transport wild birds and wild animals except as permitted; exception; penalty. 

A. The following shall be unlawful: 

1. To hunt or kill any wild bird or wild animal, including any nuisance species, with a gun, firearm or other weapon on Sunday, which is hereby declared a rest day for all species of wild bird and wild animal life, except raccoons, which may be hunted until 2:00 a.m. on Sunday mornings. However, a person lawfully carrying a gun, firearm or other weapon on Sunday in an area that could be used for hunting shall not be presumed to be hunting on Sunday, absent evidence to the contrary. _The provision of this subdivision that prohibits the hunting or killing of any wild bird or wild animal, including any nuisance species,_ *on Sunday shall not apply to any person who hunts or kills any wild bird or wild animal, including any nuisance species, with a bow and arrow or a crossbow on private lands.*

2. To destroy or molest the nest, eggs, dens or young of any wild bird or wild animal, except nuisance species, at any time without a permit as required by law. 

3. To hunt or attempt to kill or trap any species of wild bird or wild animal after having obtained the daily bag or season limit during such day or season. However, any properly licensed person, or a person exempt from having to obtain a license, who has obtained such daily bag or season limit while hunting may assist others who are hunting game by calling game, retrieving game, handling dogs, or conducting drives if the weapon in his possession is an unloaded firearm, a bow without a nocked arrow or an unloaded crossbow. Any properly licensed person, or person exempt from having to obtain a license, who has obtained such season limit prior to commencement of the hunt may assist others who are hunting game by calling game, retrieving game, handling dogs, or conducting drives, provided he does not have a firearm, bow or crossbow in his possession. 

4. To knowingly occupy any baited blind or other baited place for the purpose of taking or attempting to take any wild bird or wild animal or to put out bait or salt for any wild bird or wild animal for the purpose of taking or killing them. There shall be a rebuttable presumption that a person charged with violating this subdivision knows that he is occupying a baited blind or other baited place for the purpose of taking or attempting to take any wild bird or wild animal. However, this shall not apply to baiting nuisance species of animals and birds, or to baiting traps for the purpose of taking fur-bearing animals that may be lawfully trapped. 

5. To kill or capture any wild bird or wild animal adjacent to any area while a field or forest fire is in progress. 

6. To shoot or attempt to take any wild bird or wild animal from an automobile or other vehicle, except as provided in § 29.1-521.3. 

7. To set a trap of any kind on the lands or waters of another without attaching to the trap the name and address of the trapper. 

8. To set a trap where it would be likely to injure persons, dogs, stock or fowl. 

9. To fail to visit all traps once each day and remove all animals caught, and immediately report to the landowner as to stock, dogs or fowl that are caught and the date. However, the Director or his designee may authorize employees of federal, state, and local government agencies, and persons holding a valid Commercial Nuisance Animal Permit issued by the Department, to visit conibear-style body-gripping traps that are completely submerged at least once every 72 hours. 

10. To hunt, trap, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture or kill, possess, deliver for transportation, transport, cause to be transported, by any means whatever, receive for transportation or export, or import, at any time or in any manner, any wild bird or wild animal or the carcass or any part thereof, except as specifically permitted by law and only by the manner or means and within the numbers stated. However, the provisions of this section shall not be construed to prohibit the (i) use or transportation of legally taken turkey carcasses, or portions thereof, for the purposes of making or selling turkey callers or (ii) the manufacture or sale of implements, including, but not limited to, tools or utensils, made from legally harvested deer skeletal parts, including antlers. 

11. To offer for sale, sell, offer to purchase, or purchase, at any time or in any manner, any wild bird or wild animal or the carcass or any part thereof, except as specifically permitted by law, including, but not limited to, subsection D of § 29.1-553. However, any nonprofit organization exempt from taxation under § 501 (c) (3) of the Internal Revenue Code, which is (i) organized to provide wild game as food to the hungry and (ii) authorized by the Department to possess, transport and distribute donated or unclaimed meat to the hungry, may pay a processing fee in order to obtain such meat. Such fees shall not exceed the actual cost for processing the meat. In addition, any nonprofit organization exempt from taxation under § 501 (c) (3) of the Internal Revenue Code, that is (a) organized to support wildlife habitat conservation and (b) approved by the Department, shall be allowed to offer wildlife mounts that have undergone the taxidermy process for sale in conjunction with fundraising activities. A violation of this subdivision shall be punishable as provided in § 29.1-553. 

B. Notwithstanding any other provision of this article, any American Indian, who produces verification that he is an enrolled member of a tribe recognized by the Commonwealth, another state or the U.S. government, may possess, offer for sale or sell to another American Indian, or offer to purchase or purchase from another American Indian, parts of legally obtained fur-bearing animals, nonmigratory game birds, and game animals, except bear. Such legally obtained parts shall include antlers, hooves, feathers, claws and bones. 

"Verification" as used in this section shall include, but is not limited to, (i) showing a valid tribal identification card, (ii) confirmation through a central tribal registry, (iii) a letter from a tribal chief or council, or (iv) certification from a tribal office that the person is an enrolled member of the tribe. 

C. A violation of subdivisions 1 through 10 of subsection A of this section shall be punishable as a Class 3 misdemeanor. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Legislative Information System
=========================================================


*YEAH!!!!!!* Now _THIS_ looks to stand a real good chance!!!!!! :shade: :teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I also support Sunday hunting in Va. . as well as NC lets all step into moderen time


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

If this is all we can get, I'll take it. I would prefer that SB 524 (all sunday hunting) go through. Don't get me wrong, I will support this bill, but will hope that 524 goes through. I would like to be able to coyote hunt on sunday with a rifle too. Let's keep our fingers crossed that maybe we can at least get a foot in the door.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*As long as it does not include*

deer chasing, I'm for it. I see no reason to not allow bowhunting and crossbow hunting on Sunday.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

I talked to Del. Nichols' office yesterday afternoon and his aide said that he feels that this HB might have a good shot, because it's archery only and only on private land.

The reasoning is that it won't/can't disturb anyone, because archery is silent. Plus, all the WMA's and state/national forests won't be disrupted, so the horseback riders and hikers can still do their thing on Sunday.

Apparantly the way the General Assembly looks at it, Sunday hunting needs to work very slowly, in baby steps, so not to offend others.  The other Senate Bill (fully open, across the board, Sunday hunting) probably won't see the light of day. 

At least this is a start....


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Boy! I wish they would use some of that same thinking*

on deer chasing


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Moon,

I believe it's only _bow season_ on private land. But I can find out if it's archery only (ALL SEASONS).

We all know that the deer dog runners don't run dogs during archery season now, do they?  :mmph: {wicked sarcasm...}


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree, at least it's a start. 

Maybe when the dog chasing gets squashed, they'll open Sundays to the rest of the weapons. :wink:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

"*on Sunday shall not apply to any person who hunts or kills any wild bird or wild animal, including any nuisance species, with a bow and arrow or a crossbow on private lands*."

Oh boy, oh boy ... I always wanted to try my hand at **** Hunting with a bow, especially right around 2:00am Sunday morning!! :wink: :thumbs_up


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys, here's a little more info on HB1456. I asked if it was _ALL_ season long, or just during bow season.


================cut/paste==============================

It would apply to archery season early and late as well as urban archery

Harry W. Wiggins
Legislative Assistant
Delegate Paul Nichols (51st)
202-255-6714 (c)
703-497-0046 (h) 


----- Original Message ----

Good afternoon...

I have a quick question regarding HB1456. Is it intended to be only during
archery season on private land, or it is geared toward the whole entire
hunting season (all season long) - archery only on private land?

Thank you for any information,

Carter "Butch" Ammon
Richmond, VA
======================end cut/paste=====================


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

The way it is currently written, especially this part "*including any nuisance species*", it would apply to alot more than just Deer Archery. Let's face it, it's not very clearly written ... there is at least one other faux pas that will no doubt get sorted out prior to approval; assuming of course the bill makes it out of the committee that it was assigned to. 


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

3sheets said:


> "*on Sunday shall not apply to any person who hunts or kills any wild bird or wild animal, including any nuisance species, with a bow and arrow or a crossbow on private lands*."
> 
> Oh boy, oh boy ... I always wanted to try my hand at **** Hunting with a bow, especially right around 2:00am Sunday morning!! :wink: :thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Or coy "dog" :wink:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

deepzak said:


> Or coy "dog" :wink:


That's wut I'm talkin about ... my caller :dj: is rip roaring and ready to go, but it will probably be wasted weight once I get my "lamb" and "cat" properly trained!! :lol3:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


3sheets said:


> That's wut I'm talkin about ... my caller :dj: is rip roaring and ready to go, but it will probably be wasted weight once I get my "lamb" and "cat" properly trained!! :lol3:
> 
> 
> 3sheets :bounce:


I'm in....when do we go? :devil: My caller has got an itch too.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Archery only*

from October thru Janaury 5 would be good.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Zak,

Ya recon they would let us use one of these (below) for them Sunday 2am and after Yote hunts?? :wink: :behindsof

http://www.swivelmachine.com/html/rimfire.htm











I do happen to have a "plan B" thanks to BigBird's post about the NC Deer Dog Runners putting down nails in folks driveways!! roflmao


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

3Sheets.

Looks like a good one to me! I've got the spot lights, er, I mean **** hunt'n head lamps (that you hold in your hand) :wink: Here's mine.









and for close range work:









I just have to figure out how to stop the "string noise":wink:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

deepzak said:


> 3Sheets.
> 
> Looks like a good one to me! I've got the spot lights, er, I mean **** hunt'n head lamps (that you hold in your hand) :wink: Here's mine.
> 
> ...



I'v never tried em, but I'v heard thru the grapevine that Briggs & Stratton may make something that is pretty good at reducing "string noise"!! :wink:


At the price of ammo these days, my "plan b" ... a "hopped-up Nail Gun" not only would be quiet, but rather "cost effective" to boot!! :nixon: 


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Nails thrown on private driveways*

must be a standard policy or plan of action for deer chasers when you try to protect your property from them. It happended to me 4 years ago. I'm still picking up nails out of my driveway...............................and I won't forget it. In the end those nails, among other things, will have cost them dearly.


----------



## crazyfarmer (Jan 8, 2008)

I said something to the other farm beauru members about bow hunting only and some were actaully ok with that. But over 50% still seemed to thinking hunting is hunting. It would definitly be a start to see bow hunting only sundays


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Crazyfarmer, don't take this the wrong way, but in your estimation, what % of the VA Farm Bureau is say farmers that own 100 acres or more and make their living by actually Farming??


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## crazyfarmer (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL.. good point I know I was asked to join since I actaully farm and own land

In Richmond county, I would say that 80% of those on the board farm. Now out of the whole state I'd say maybe 50% if that but thats a guess.. maybe more maybe less :tongue:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's another email I got from Delegate Nichols' aide:

-----------------------------------cut/paste------------------------------------

Butch, we need a lot more contacts with legislators to get this through, let everyone you know + everyone they know + everyone they know to contact their legiislator on this, we need a statewide effort to get this through. There is a great deal of push back on this, however the NRA has agreed to support it although it doesn't appear on their legislative priorities list

Harry W. Wiggins
Legislative Assistant
Delegate Paul Nichols (51st)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Lets see if this will work. Text files attached for mass emailing. All the states reps. Copy n paste (or the Hokieman maneuver as it's called) into the address box in Outlook and send to all at once.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Excellent, BigBird... :shade: That's what I do. I have Comcast and have a big address book already made with all the delegates & senators in there.

Point. Click. "select all". Boom... email sent. :thumb:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Did anyone else get invited to the Ag. Committee meeting on this issue? Its tomarrow morning at 900 AM in Richmond. Butch, I know I saw your name on the email that went out to me and Tony, are you planning on attending? I really want to go to this, to get our voice heard.

Here is a copy of the email I recieved:

To Sunday Hunting Supporters: 

Sen. Wagner's Sunday Hunting bill (SB 524) will be heard in the Agriculture, Conservation & Natural Resources Committee on Monday, Jan. 21 at 9:00 AM in the General Assembly Building, (Senate Room B), which is located on the corner of 9th and Broad Streets. (Monday is a government holiday, so many folks are off that day). If you or any hunters who are pro-Sunday hunting would like to testify at the meeting, perhaps the senator can get the bill passed this year. 

If you cannot testify, please get the word out for folks to, if they can't come to testify, at least email/call the members on the committee to express support. I'm sure you know that the website for the General Assembly: http://legis.state.va.us has all the information you need to access the Ag. committee to get membership, phone numbers and email addresses. 

Sen. Wagner appreciates your help in (hopefully) getting the bill passed this year. 

Many thanks, 

Debra Scott 
Legislative Assistant
District 7
Senate of Virginia


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

*Went to the meeting today.....*

on SB 524. It didn't get too far. There were four people that were afforded the opportunity to testify for the bill, and four that represented groups against the bill. 

Chairman of the Board of VDGIF (unofficial capacity) was there for the bill
Representative from NRA was there for the bill
a couple of hunters were there to show support for the bill
HSUS was there in opposition 
VDHA was there in oppostion
The Farm Bureau was in opposition
The Horse Riders Association was in opposition

I recieved a follow on correspondance from Senator Wagner's office today that stated that the Committee would be willing to reconcider the bill next week if it were amended to apply to private lands only. This would be a foot in the door.

I encourage everyone from the state of Virginia to contact the members of the Agriculture Committee and voice your oppionion on this subject. It only takes 2-3 minutes to type up an email with your concerns and hit send. If we as hunters do not let our desires be known, we cannot complain that things do not change.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a feeling SB524 would go down in flames. It out and out strikes the Sunday hunting ban off the books. Things need to be done cautiously, slowly, and carefully, with tiny little baby steps. HB1456 looks better because it's only bowhunting on private land during archery season. It literally wouldn't disturb a soul.

Just remember this quote as it was told to me:

THOSE WHO WHINE AND CRY AND DEMAND IT ALL - GET NOTHING AND/OR GET NOWHERE.

THOSE WHO CAREFULLY PURSUE THE SITUATION, WHILE RESPECTING OTHERS, STAND A BETTER CHANCE.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is another email I got from Delegate Nichols' aide....

---------------------cut/paste----------------------

Butch, HB1456 will be heard in the Natural Resources sub committee on 1/23/2008, this committee is made up of Chairman Lee Ware and members Bouchard (D-83), Cox (R-66)-Colonial Hts, /Chesterfield, Eisenberg (D-47), Hogan (R-60)-South Boston, Plum (D-66), Pogge (R-96)-Yorktown, Saxman (R-20)-Staunton. Paul has the Democrats lined up, but it appears the Rs are universally opposed, so we need everyone to work on them, flood with emails and phone calls particularly from their constituents.

Harry W. Wiggins
Legislative Assistant
Delegate Paul Nichols (51st)
------------------------------end cut/paste-----------------

Why are the republicans opposed?!?! :mmph: It doesn't make any sense...


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

ButchA said:


> Here is another email I got from Delegate Nichols' aide....
> 
> ---------------------cut/paste----------------------
> 
> ...


Looks like the email machine will be working over time tonight. Are you planning on attending? It's too late for me to try to get off work to go, but I would be very interested in the outcome.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't attend... I'm in a week long seminar and can't get out.  :mmph:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Email's sent to the Republican members! I hope everyone else is busy doing this too!:wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here you go.............


> HB 1456 Hunting; persons with bow and arrow or crossbow may hunt on Sundays. Summary as introduced: Hunting with bow and arrow or crossbow. Allows persons who hunt with a bow and arrow or crossbow to hunt on private lands on Sundays. VHDA Strongly Opposes any form of Sunday hunting. This bill is merely an attempt to put the camel's nose under the tent.


Need to keep an eye on our new anti-hunting group. http://vahda.org/legislation.htm


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Here you go.............
> 
> 
> Need to keep an eye on our new anti-hunting group. http://vahda.org/legislation.htm


Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance is not anti-hunting. Just opposed to hunting on Sunday Hunting.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Why?*

Give me one good reason why I should not be able to bowhunt deer on my land on Sunday? 

I can give you reasons a mile long why dogs in the woods 7 days per week only makes a bad situation worse.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> Give me one good reason why I should not be able to bowhunt deer on my land on Sunday?
> 
> I can give you reasons a mile long why dogs in the woods 7 days per week only makes a bad situation worse.


That gives me an idea ... perhaps we need to start our own Church group ... Maybe we could call it the "Church of the Bigger Dogs"?? There's more than one way to take a "bite" outta crime!! :fear: :lol3:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance is not anti-hunting. Just opposed to hunting on Sunday Hunting.


Now your over here also? Do you even bowhunt?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> Give me one good reason why I should not be able to bowhunt deer on my land on Sunday?
> 
> I can give you reasons a mile long why dogs in the woods 7 days per week only makes a bad situation worse.


1. Virginia law prohibits SUNDAY HUNTING :wink:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rwells said:


> Now your over here also? Do you even bowhunt?


Yes I bowhunt, Muzzload hunt, Rifle Hunt, **** Hunt, Bear Hunt, I am a Hunter. :sad::mg:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you run deer with dogs during bow season also?


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Matter o fact, How you going to come on an archery site and tell people you are against them?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rwells said:


> Matter o fact, How you going to come on an archery site and tell people you are against them?


I am not against bowhunters as I am one myself, I choose and support not hunting on Sunday.:wink:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

You missed my question. Do you run deer with dogs while bowhunting?:wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Virginia Hunting Dog Alliance is not anti-hunting. Just opposed to hunting on Sunday Hunting.


Didn't you say that hunters who oppose the way others want to hunt are wrong? (Sorry to use your logic against you ) Opposing Sunday hunting is the same as opposing hunting (just without the "Sunday"). What's so special about Sunday? Why not Monday? or Tuesday? Wednesday? Thursday? Never Friday



rwells said:


> Now your over here also? Do you even bowhunt?


Hokie, have you been spreading your do-do elsewhere? Making friends and influencing people everywhere you go. And we thought we were special.:wink: I know, BB already briefed us on your "all over the net" tactics.



Hokieman said:


> 1. Virginia law prohibits SUNDAY HUNTING :wink:


:doh: Isn't that what were changing?



Hokieman said:


> I am not against bowhunters as I am one myself, I choose and support not hunting on Sunday.:wink:


Why? Why would you not support it? Is it because if bow hunting were legal on Sundays, you wouldn't be able to run dogs? Or would that happen anyway?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rwells said:


> You missed my question. Do you run deer with dogs while bowhunting?:wink:


I have never ran deer hunting dogs. I don't own any. I have hunted from clubs who do down in halifax county. :wink:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Seems a little foul to run deer with dogs during bow season if you ask me. Do you shoot at running deer with a bow also.

On the stance you like to use about Sunday hunting is not allowed in VA. Neither is trespassing but you seem to be alright with that.:wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> I have never ran deer hunting dogs. I don't own any. I have hunted from clubs who do down in halifax county. :wink:


This is the second time you have eluded to running dogs during bow season. Now I have to wonder what your really saying. No dogs are allowed to run during archery season, so therefore, logically, any dog in the woods during archery season is a stray and subject to removal.:zip:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

deepzak said:


> This is the second time you have eluded to running dogs during bow season. Now I have to wonder what your really saying. No dogs are allowed to run during archery season, so therefore, logically, any dog in the woods during archery season is a stray and subject to removal.:zip:


:rip: Well if the laws won't stop it there are other ways.


----------



## vabass (Jun 5, 2007)

There is an organiztion starting up out of Virginia Beach called Hunters United for Sunday Hunting (HUSH). I truly believe this is what we need to create a larger voice. You can email Tony at the email address below to give your support or learn more. He seems very knowledgeable on the subject. 

[email protected]


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

rwells said:


> Seems a little foul to run deer with dogs during bow season if you ask me. Do you shoot at running deer with a bow also.
> 
> On the stance you like to use about Sunday hunting is not allowed in VA. Neither is trespassing but you seem to be alright with that.:wink:


No I am not alright with either, Your perception is incorrect. You see something illegal happening report it.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> :rip: Well if the laws won't stop it there are other ways.


I hope your a better man than to resort to killing or intentionally trapping a dog.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

deepzak said:


> This is the second time you have eluded to running dogs during bow season. Now I have to wonder what your really saying. No dogs are allowed to run during archery season, so therefore, logically, any dog in the woods during archery season is a stray and subject to removal.:zip:


Read it as you may, You know the game rules and regulations and I suggest you follow them and if by chance you see someone breaking the law would make an honest effort to call the law and report them.:wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Read it as you may, You know the game rules and regulations and I suggest you follow them and if by chance you see someone breaking the law would make an honest effort to call the law and report them.:wink:


I plan on it. Dog's running at large are a class 3 misdemeanor (sp?). As well as the distinct possiblity that they will be unlicensed, un-vaccinated for rabies by a licensed Vet and if there are more than one, from an unlicensed kennel. I guess I now have to include a video camera as part of my hunting equipment. How sad is that?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> I hope your a better man than to resort to killing or intentionally trapping a dog.


Of course I am. I'm trapping foxes, yes foxes. I'm sure you and your kind can relate to that.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Gentlemen and Women of Virginia,
We may have an "in" as in a foot in the door. I recieved this follow up email from Senator Wagners office today. They have allowed the DGIF to grant special hunting rights on Sundays to Urban areas. 

I ask you read the email, then contact your delegates, the delegates of the committee hearing the bill and all members interested in this bill and express your desire for them to vote in favor of this bill. Lets get Sunday hunting approved in Virginia in some way to show the General Assembly that it can be done responsibly. This will most likely affect bow hunters directly as most urban area's are archery only.

Thank you,



Gentlemen: 

Just to bring you up to date: 

As I am sure you know, Sen. Wagner's Senate Bill 525 is dead for this session. However, a little bill that slipped under the radar screen is Sen. Stolle's SB 708, which states "The Board may adopt regulations for the special urban archery season that include provisions for daily hunting that are consistent with those provided for controlled shooting areas. Any urban area may allow daily hunting on Sundays as authorized by the Board." 

So DGIF can administratively allow Sunday bow hunting in urban areas if the bill passes. This is a start! Sen. Wagner asks that you contact the committee members who will hear this bill in the House (as well as your own delegates in the House) to encourage them to vote for it. 

Sen. Wagner does plan to reintroduce the bill next year. 

Regards, 

Debra Scott 
Legislative Assistant
District 7
Senate of Virginia


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

By not allowing Sunday hunting our seasons are merely extended and our bag limits are greater. 

If bow hunting becomes legal on Sundays then gun hunting will soon follow.
When gun hunting is legalized on Sundays, having a couple of Sundays to bowhunt in the early season will NOT be an even trade for the quality hunting we will lose in November. All 5 Sundays in November 2008 fall during a firearms season. I won't give up my bow but MANY Virginia bow hunters did when the MZ season became 2 weeks and it is the best time to deer hunt in Va. Add a couple Sundays and the bowhunter numbers will decrease even more.

If as many deer are killed on Sundays as are killed on Saturdays then the season and/or limits will have to change. If not immediately then in the near future. Will the eastern season one day not include the Christmas holidays?

The first Sunday in MZ season may not equal the first Saturday but a significant number of deer will be harvested and bow hunting won't be the same after that weekend. 

As a landowner I do NOT look forward to dealing with "back-to-back" Saturdays. I would like to see the number of complaints the DGIF receives on Saturdays compared to week days. Sundays would probably be the equal of Saturday for complaints against hunters.


----------



## MAKOVA (Apr 20, 2007)

deepzak said:


> Gentlemen and Women of Virginia,
> We may have an "in" as in a foot in the door. I recieved this follow up email from Senator Wagners office today. They have allowed the DGIF to grant special hunting rights on Sundays to Urban areas.
> 
> I ask you read the email, then contact your delegates, the delegates of the committee hearing the bill and all members interested in this bill and express your desire for them to vote in favor of this bill. Lets get Sunday hunting approved in Virginia in some way to show the General Assembly that it can be done responsibly. This will most likely affect bow hunters directly as most urban area's are archery only.
> ...


Who are the delegates on this committee?
mike


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

HOKIEMAN--your not helping any. go away


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> By not allowing Sunday hunting our seasons are merely extended and our bag limits are greater.
> 
> If bow hunting becomes legal on Sundays then gun hunting will soon follow.
> When gun hunting is legalized on Sundays, having a couple of Sundays to bowhunt in the early season will NOT be an even trade for the quality hunting we will lose in November. All 5 Sundays in November 2008 fall during a firearms season. I won't give up my bow but MANY Virginia bow hunters did when the MZ season became 2 weeks and it is the best time to deer hunt in Va. Add a couple Sundays and the bowhunter numbers will decrease even more.
> ...


Who ever said anything about shortening the season? North Carolina's season runs from 15 Sep. to early Jan. They keep saying that there are too many deer in Virginia, so they are looking for ways to reduce the number in the herd. If Virginia would at least limit it's dog chasing practices, if not get rid of it outright, the numbers could be balanced by Sunday hunting. That would allow the working man who cannot take time off work, or is not retired and only has Saturday currently to spend with his kid, or maybe he only has Sunday and can't take his child hunting at all, to actually be able to teach his child(ren) to hunt and preserve the tradition of hunting. He already has the right to fish, or teach them the family buisness. By limiting the dog chasing, I would be willing to bet that the number of DGIF complaints would substantially decrease. I think that the majority of complaints are lodged against dog hunters hunting/shooting from the road, retrieving their dogs from private posted property, carrying a firearm on someone's property to retrieve their dogs, running dogs out of season, ect.....Yes, they do get the occational complaint about a still hunter tresspassing, or poaching or any number of things. Currently, Virginia does allow hunting on the Christmas Holiday. People either choose to hunt those days, or they choose to spend those days with family, the same thing would happen with Sunday hunting. 

I feel your reluctance as a land owner to not want to be bothered by people on Sundays, but normally don't hunters not ask for permission before the day they want to hunt? If you said yes, that would mean that if someone wanted to hunt your property on Monday, they would ask on Sunday. I would never bother a man on Sunday unless he was obviously not involved with his family, ie. in his yard, next to the road or some similar activity. Then I would respect what he had to say, especially if he asked me not to bother him on his day of rest. I have to respect someone who works the land's day off. They don't get too many.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

MAKOVA said:


> Who are the delegates on this committee?
> mike


If you go to the GA website http://conview.state.va.us you can get the email address' for these committee members to start with:



Chairman: Ware, R. Lee, Jr. 
Vice chair: 
Members: 
Bouchard, Joseph F.
Cox, M. Kirkland
Eisenberg, Albert C.
Hogan, Clarke N.
Plum, Kenneth R.
Pogge, Brenda L.
Saxman, Christopher B.
Wright, Thomas C., Jr.

Then move along to these:

Chairman: Orrock, Robert D., Sr. 
Vice chair: 
Members: 
Lewis, Lynwood W., Jr.
Lohr, Matthew J.
Marshall, Daniel W., III
Mathieson, Robert W.
Poindexter, Charles D. 
Scott, Edward T.
Shuler, James M.

(We'll see if I can do this, I am trying to post their email address')



View attachment Delegates-VA-email.txt


View attachment Senate-VA-email.txt


After you finish with the sub-committee, contact the rest and let them know how you feel.


----------

